# Editor für ".class"-Dateien?



## JahCoustix (20. Jan 2005)

Hi Leutzzz!

Sry bin neu im thema Java!
Wollt ma fragen obs ein editor für fertige .class dateien gibt!
Ist sowas überhaupt möglich???

THX im voraus!
Jahcoustix


----------



## L-ectron-X (20. Jan 2005)

Ja, mit einem Decompiler. Dazu kannst du das Forum durchsuchen oder mal in die JLiB schauen, da sind auch Links zu solchen Programmen zu finden.
PS: Copyrights und Urheberrechte von class-Dateien beachten!


----------



## foobar (20. Jan 2005)

> Wollt ma fragen obs ein editor für fertige .class dateien gibt!


Ein Editor ist mir nicht bekannt, aber du kannst die Klassen decompilieren und dann betrachten.
http://kpdus.tripod.com/jad.html


----------



## RoadRunner0 (16. Feb 2005)

such mal nach dem "DJ DeCompiler" by google, is ne tolle Sache um sich Anregungen zu holen.  :lol: 

aber immer an die copyrigths denken  :meld:


----------

